# مطلوب حبيبات بلاستيك



## snanama (20 فبراير 2016)

عبر 
@Contractors_sa

مطلوب عروض حبيبات بلاستيك جميع الانواع وفي اي حالة

نمثل اكبر الشركات والمصانع في السعودية والمتخصصة بتدوير المواد الصناعية ولدينا تواصل وتوريد مباشر 

جميع الانواع التالية مطلوبة
HD
LD
PP
PVC
PS
LLD
PE


فضلا كرما يمتنع الوسطاء حفظا لكرامة الجميع 

نرغب العروض المباشرة فقط

ولا نلتزم باي شيء لاطراف ليس لها علاقة بالطلب 

واتس اب 
0582168288

تابعوا حسابي على تويتر

https://twitter.com/Contractors_sa


----------



## موقفه (5 مايو 2016)

*رد: مطلوب حبيبات بلاستيك*

السلام عليكم الكميه المطلوبه اذا قليله في حدود كيس عادي اقدر او فرها 
ماهو المقصود مطلوب حبيبات بلاستيك 
البولي اثليين ماعندك مشكله فيه عالي الجوده ونظيف انتاج سابك لكن الطن غالي واعرف الكثير من يشترونه والمصانع التي تتعامل مع سابك
لكن فيه منه سكراب ولكن نظيف والطن لاباس به بالنسبه لسكراب نتواصل اعرف من يسوقه


----------

